# i have to go have the HSG test today



## angelsheart (Sep 28, 2007)

hi..................   i have to go have the  HSG test today...the fertility Dr saw a huge cyst in my right ovary and the left one he said was small....i'm a little nervous about the WHOLE thing....the cyst... if they tell me i wont be able to have anymore kids.... there are pallips and scar tissue in my uterus...plus they want me to go on THE PILL  for 3 weeks to see if the cyst shrinks but they did say that even though my FHS is high it's ok b/c the LH and EST are all in line with it as they should be...... i had a 4th day test... does that make sense? 

Donna


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Donna, 

Just wanted to say hang on in there and see how things go. Cysts can go as easily as they appear and they can also be drained.

I've had a number of cysts drained or removed and gone on to do IVF so all's not lost. 

Sending you huge    

CG xxxxx


----------



## angelsheart (Sep 28, 2007)

hi thanks for the hugs... left tube is blocked... right tube is ok but that's also the side with the cyst    next is ultra sound on friday to check the cyst..


----------



## juliemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Angel

Don't really understand technical bits so cannot add to your info.  However, can offer support and best wishes    and just to say try to stay strong.  Not easy I know but just take each stage at a time.  That's what one of my friends advised to me and it has worked a little, I focus on that not everything altogether.

Good luck will look out for your posts

Love Juliemac xxxx


----------



## angelsheart (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Julie... thanks so much for your supportive words! i have to say i love this site! i have found it so great and supportive!! 

Donna


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Donna,

Best of luck with your scan next week. A lot can change in a week so stay strong. These pesky cysts are a pain but can be beaten.

Another thing you might want to try is eating lots of cabbage and hot lemon with water. Cysts tend to be oestrogen sensitive and cabbage helps mop up the excess sometimes (honest  )

CG xxxxx


----------



## angelsheart (Sep 28, 2007)

ewwww cabbage    lol ... can i eat coleslaw! i'll try  both...the Dr who did my test said it showed one tube blocked the other was ok this friday i go for anohter ultrasound to check the cyst and talk to the Dr about the tubes.... keeping the fingers crossed!

thanks 
Donna


----------

